# Crash on Italy's HST line



## flitcraft (Feb 7, 2020)

Very sad news--two fatalities in a derailment on Italy's Frecciarossa train service. 

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-51397027


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Feb 7, 2020)

> There were 28 passengers on the train, Ansa said, a number of whom received minor injuries.
> 
> Lodi Prefect Marcello Cardona said the accident "could have been carnage" but there were only 33 people on the train at the time, and no more fatalities were expected.



The two employees in the cab were the ones that were killed.

Track maintenance was been performed in the area of the derailment/fowl track impact.


----------



## Samsbigtrip (Feb 7, 2020)

flitcraft said:


> Very sad news--two fatalities in a derailment on Italy's Frecciarossa train service.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-51397027



That's bad :-( and it's the route I'll be taking in May. Lugano / Milano / Salerno / Agropoli di Castellabate. Kind thoughts going to the families of the two drivers.


----------

